# how to tell if plastic or die cast?



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm new to G scale and i am looking for another locomotive. How can I tell if it is plastic or die cast? ( short of going to a dealer in person) Are certain manufacturers all plastic? I have a Bachmann and it is ok but I would like my next one to have more detail and preferably be die cast. 
How much do i need to spend to get die cast? Thanks; Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Look up the USA Hudson....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You go to the manufacturer's site... they will advertise what it is made of. If they don't mention, most likely plastic. 

Greg


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Don, 

Bachmann's Spectrum line is mostly plastic, but a good high grade. The Big Hauler line and some others are plastic also, but of a lesser grade. However, Most of Bachmann's drives and parts on their chassis' are more and more metal, die cast and otherwise. 

Barry


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 
Unless you are unusually rich, you might as well forget about die cast...there isnt a very large selection, 
and.. there is no need to shun plastic!  
the vast majority of model trains are plastic..and in large scale, they are all very good. 

I have been in the model railroading hobby for 30 years..HO scale and Large scale. 
I have never owned a metal locomotive, and never will..because I dont feel the need to pay 10 times the price for the same quality. 
and in some cases, lower quality! 

HO scale brass diesels have always been junkier and less detailed, IMO, than plastic diesels.. 
why pay so much more and get so much less? never made any sense to me..From what I have seen all my life, 
die-cast and brass does not equal better detail..they are usually less detailed. 

Although in Large Scale, the few die-cast locos we do have are in fact very nicely detailed.. 
but *better* detailed than plastic? not always.. 
IMO, the Bachmann Spectrum (plastic) steam locos are the best detailed we have in the entire hobby.. 
including die-cast..metal is WAY over-rated IMO.. 

Scot


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the information. My experience has been mostly O scale. Die cast is reasonably prices in O scale so I'm probably a little spoiled. 
I just didn't want to spend a lot of money and get something like my Big Hauler. Nothing wrong with the Big Hauler for what I paid but the detail is not very good. Thanks; Don


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Don, press on into 'super detailing' Your own locos then!! and enjoy the rewards it gives You!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Don,

I have to agree with Dirk about the "super detailing". You can add so much detail to these inexpensive locomotives and really have a nice looking engine at the end.

Try Trackside Details for some beautiful brass castings of very nice detail parts. Link: http://www.tracksidedetails.com/


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Keep an eye out for Accucraft models when they are on special or good second hand condition. Depends on the model but at times you can get them for about 3 times the amount of a plastic Bachmann.


----------



## Don Trinko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks; i'll be looking. Don


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I think you've gotten good comments. I have a friend with several Accucraft engines ($3000-6000 range) and they are (1) heavy, (2) nicely detailing and (3) run very smoothly. I'm think I'm in the LGB and Bachmann range for trains at this point and don't think I could afford the museum quality engines unless the wife wins the lottery. LOL If you want any of the new Accucraft, you need to be prepared to wait. Often more than a year from the time you order it. A second hand engine that still runs can be a good purchase. But these babies hold their value and if anything, since they make a very limited number of them, they will go up in price. Good luck and in the mean time..you might want to use enjoy the hobby and purchase something that is reasonable. Ed


----------

